# Crayola Model Magic



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Anybody know if spray paint eats this stuff?

I'm using it on a mask and so far I really like it. It air-dries and, though I didn't intend for this to happen, it is cracking a little here and there in interesting ways. Cleanup is easier than...well...basically there is no cleanup. It doesn't stick to you. Very light weight too.

But it's time to paint and, in typical fashion for me, I hadn't considered whether it was safe to spray paint until now.

CRAP, I mean "MODEL MAGIC," not Mold Magic. Mod, will you please correct that? I will sacrifice a sponge to the Rain Gods for you...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Model Magic, or is there something else called Mold Magic?
I have spray painted Model Magic, and it was fine.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yes, Model Magic - thanks Dixie. I should be asleep right now!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, you can paint model magic. Unfortunately it does crack some, but generally only if you are covering a substructure (such as applying over a foam skull).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> CRAP, I mean "MODEL MAGIC," not Mold Magic. Mod, will you please correct that? I will sacrifice a sponge to the Rain Gods for you...


Done, and I think we've had enough of the Rain Gods this year


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I need your rain gods! throw a sponge at them for TX- just not on friday or sat night.
Model magic shrinks as it dries im pretty sure thats where the cracking comes from- the slower the drying, the fewer the cracks.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Ah...

In my experience Allen H., the Rain Gods of October are mostly deaf to our pleas, curses, and sacrifices. But it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I just spray painted the mask today, and was surprised that the paint did not reach into the cracks. I have a black mask with orange cracks, instead of the other way around.  Maybe I can brush 'em in.

So far so good. I will post pix when it is "done," or done enough to ask for paint/finishing touch criticism.


----------

